# A Move to Sicily



## bowman1984uk (Mar 3, 2012)

So after many attempts to find where i want to be I have decided on Sicily. Plan is to take enough money to last a year (I am looking at flat sharing until on my feet as this seems the cheaper option). What I need to know is are the yahoo questions right will i get jobs that refuse to pay etc (never read so much negativity). I am currently about to go through my TEFL course in the hopes of teaching on a self employed basis initially. Anyone have any advice


(p.s I was thinking of Catania as i spent 7 weeks there and loved it).


----------

